# Halogen or LED



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

So I have ordered my DAS Pro and now Im after some work lights.

I was about to purchase some 500W Halogen Tripod lights but was just wondering how LED compares.

A number of manufactures have released LED Tripod Lights, tey are slightly more pricey but if they are better then it may be worth the investment.

Or is it a case of their is no best light source?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Halogen for me. I got some LED worklights (cheap ones) and they were absolutely useless, so I took them back. I got a Cree LED hand held torch/spotlight, it works ok, but not half as good as the halogen.

Just a warning, the halogens pump out some heat mate. Too hot for me to use all the time. I just got a single worklight. Might be a good thing for you in Unzud though.


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

Halogen's for dark cars, Led for light coloured cars. Not sure if it's a temperature of the light or what but led is the only true way of finding swirls on silver and white


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've got halogen work lights and a few LED inspection lamp torches.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*I'm going to play devils advocate here without offending anyone, I personally think Led's Flood Lights Kill halogen no matter what colour the car!

Lighting is very important you can't correct paint if you can't see what you are doing !

Read my review and you will see why ! 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=191869

They are very expensive however, if you are a pro like myself you will make that up in no time !

Compared to the crap that they sell in shops these are the real deal .

Best Regards

Mario
*


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I used to use the halogens in the UK becuase they gave out heat, nice way of warming up the garage. I used halogens before and they are fine but wondering if LED is the next step but seems opinions are divided.

Well I just brought the Mrs a black jap car so has very soft paint.

Thanks Eurogloss, that's actually the article that I was looking for as i remember reading it when you posted. 2010 doesn't time fly. The LED lamps I been looking at are no where near that power or quality just always thought the whiter the light the better


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Bod42 said:


> I used to use the halogens in the UK becuase they gave out heat, nice way of warming up the garage. I used halogens before and they are fine but wondering if LED is the next step but seems opinions are divided.
> 
> Well I just brought the Mrs a black jap car so has very soft paint.
> 
> Thanks Eurogloss, that's actually the article that I was looking for as i remember reading it when you posted. 2010 doesn't time fly. The LED lamps I been looking at are no where near that power or quality just always thought the whiter the light the better


*You are very welcome , yes, the whiter the LED the better you will be able to spot paint defects !

Mario*


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Still looking at lights so wont open a new thread.

The problem is Im not looking at real expensive LED lights as they are just for me and maybe friends cars. I was looking at something like this

http://www.supercheapauto.co.nz/onl...Floodlight-5-x-3W.aspx?pid=291395#Description

http://www.supercheapauto.co.nz/onl...ortable-LED-Floodlight-5-x-3W.aspx?pid=291394

Are these even in the same league as the standard 500W Halogens. I would love to afford the light Eurogloss has detailed but this isnt viable right now, maybe in the future if Im lucky


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

ihave the halogens which i no longer use

i now use this light which gives a very bright white light the halogens are yellow in colour in comparison

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270860615676#ht_844wt_922

but i also use the homemade sun gun and a hand held lenser p7 anda multi led as well

must say i use the halide 99% of the time


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

That light looks really good and a good price. I might try some Halide lights.

Yep I got the home made Sun Gun as well


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

id say as many as you can afford  i have a pair of halogens, a metal halide, sun gun & p7  no hiding from all that imo


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

If your thinking of metal halide then it's worth taking a look here.
http://www.lightingcentre.com/floodlights/metal-halide.html?gclid=COHf8qrD-6YCFcomfAodzCU3Eg


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

Hoppo32 said:


> If your thinking of metal halide then it's worth taking a look here.
> http://www.lightingcentre.com/floodlights/metal-halide.html?gclid=COHf8qrD-6YCFcomfAodzCU3Eg


thats a great price
i was going to buy one but went for a low voltage one as it was on offer
but the 150w on here is the one to go for


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks alot everyone, probably buy some Halogens, Halides and then use my Sun Gun as well. Those Halides look really good. Trouble is I got to find them in NZ


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

As you say, if you can justify it get as many as you can. You'll find that different lights show up different defects, halogens are good for holograms while I find halides are better for swirls and rds etc.
The sun gun, be it home made or otherwise is a must as it shows up defects that the other 2 can't.
These are great halides... http://www.scldirect.co.uk/metal-halide-floodlights/metal-halide-display-lighting/150-watt-metal-halide-hqi-white-surface-projector-floodlight.html


----------



## DavidN (Apr 3, 2012)

I just bought one of these! tbh i was shady about any home made sun guns and didnt want to do it myself incase i set myself on fire in a mess of burning plastic and 14v shocks so after a fair bit hunting round i found this bad boy

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Not-3M-Sun-Gun-Detailing-Valeting-Rotary-Accessory-/270954441751

ive used it on four cars now and i admit it is the best on black paint and dark surfaces but because you can adjust the light intensity it showed up all the marring on silver and grey colours to.

I thought it was great for the price! and even tho it took a while to arrive it was worth it. a 3m sun gun for a fraction of the price he he he.

(and i will post some pics of how well it performs later, i think there was a pic in the description on ebay? cant remember)


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

888-Dave said:


> As you say, if you can justify it get as many as you can. You'll find that different lights show up different defects, halogens are good for holograms while I find halides are better for swirls and rds etc.
> The sun gun, be it home made or otherwise is a must as it shows up defects that the other 2 can't.
> These are great halides... http://www.scldirect.co.uk/metal-halide-floodlights/metal-halide-display-lighting/150-watt-metal-halide-hqi-white-surface-projector-floodlight.html


projectors are my next buy

http://www.asourceoflight.co.uk/metalhalide_projectors.htmt buy
http://www.toplightco.com/acatalog/Budget-Contract-Spec-150-watt-Metal-Halide-Projector.html


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

steve from wath said:


> projectors are my next buy
> 
> http://www.asourceoflight.co.uk/metalhalide_projectors.htmt buy
> http://www.toplightco.com/acatalog/Budget-Contract-Spec-150-watt-Metal-Halide-Projector.html


Good shout there Steve i got a metal Halide for £40 inc bulb from lighting center 150w then got tripod in screw fix sale a 110v one for £12 so whole lot £52 and very good


----------



## GHST (May 8, 2011)

Hoppo32 said:


> If your thinking of metal halide then it's worth taking a look here.
> http://www.lightingcentre.com/floodlights/metal-halide.html?gclid=COHf8qrD-6YCFcomfAodzCU3Eg


Just ordered the 150w as im struggling with my little led light,thanks for the link


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

So, how hard would it be to make a modified Sun Gun for one of these http://www.easy-lightbulbs.com/ligh...s/cdmrm-reflector-gx10/gx10/mp1635wfl-942-ge/


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

Metalhalide lamps from 150W give 12000 lumen and can also be bought in 7200K


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> *I'm going to play devils advocate here without offending anyone, I personally think Led's Flood Lights Kill halogen no matter what colour the car!
> 
> Lighting is very important you can't correct paint if you can't see what you are doing !
> 
> ...


Ok, no need to shout 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## AlRex (May 13, 2008)

Hi looking at different lamps etc and wondered if this led lamp would be any use?

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...uctId_558203_langId_-1_categoryId_255208#tab1

Or am I best off getting one in the halogen style just thinking there are not as handy for the roof etc??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Its all down to the temperature of the light.
Not the heat but how near to the suns colour temp it is.
If you look through any photographic site you will find a colour temp chart. 
Its something like 
fluro tubes give a green hue
Halogen gives an orange hue
Incandesant gives a yellow hue
The sun gives what we percive to be benchmark colour as thats basically what we look at things under.


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

How much more do they cost than the cheaper halogens?

I have no lights yet, and I am looking to get my first ones, I have seen these.

http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/SID-8.../our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=603

Do you think they will be anygood for starter swirl removal?

Cheers Adam

P.s Lorenzo thats a good write up thanks.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

In theory any bright light at the right angle will enhance your vision of the "damage" due to it reflecting off the edges of the scratch in a prism effect. Sunlight is the best due to the fact that is what most people look at it under. 
But then so will getting down and looking along the paint and over the paint. Not just square on at it.
All that said though
Autoglym USED to do a fantastic thing called exibition paste. You applied it with a damp cotton wool ball, under exibition lights to this day you cant beat it it made anything look the nuts but it was water based so out on the road it lasted until the end of the driveway.
The more lights you have at the right angles the more you will see and the better finish you will get. Even one light and the right head movements can show a lot more than a static head with ten lights


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

ADW111S said:


> How much more do they cost than the cheaper halogens?
> 
> I have no lights yet, and I am looking to get my first ones, I have seen these.
> 
> ...


I didn't do a write up man... it was Eurogloss 

I think his post I quoted has maybe made it look like I did it. :thumb:


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh ye, haha, well thanks for posting it anyway


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

What I would go for would be high pressure sodium lamp they last quite a long time too.

http://www.venturelightingeurope.com/en/hps/


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

3000 lumen diving torch: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TrustFire...ing_LightsLanternsTorches&hash=item1c309e7218


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

^
£52, free (2/3 week) delivery on Fasttech.com


Bargains galore on that site :doublesho


----------



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

Just bought a Portable Site Light (fitting R7S) Halogen 400W (240V) the light temp is 3000 Kelvin, so it's quite yellow (just £14.99).

I have been searching for a more neutral white light ideally 5000 - 5400 Kelvin however, I found a LED module that is 6000K so it's a (bit blue).

Has anyone tried these instead of Halogen bulbs? click here?


----------



## kathy82 (Jul 16, 2013)

Check out the lumens , the 50 watt led is similar to a 250W halogen lamp . In this case I would play safe and go gor the MH
Some claim 50W led is equivalent to a 500W halogen , that's incorrect


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

Estoril Sport said:


> Just bought a Portable Site Light (fitting R7S) Halogen 400W (240V) the light temp is 3000 Kelvin, so it's quite yellow (just £14.99).
> 
> I have been searching for a more neutral white light ideally 5000 - 5400 Kelvin however, I found a LED module that is 6000K so it's a (bit blue).
> 
> Has anyone tried these instead of Halogen bulbs? click here?


Any review concerning this lamp ?


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Estoril Sport said:


> Just bought a Portable Site Light (fitting R7S) Halogen 400W (240V) the light temp is 3000 Kelvin, so it's quite yellow (just £14.99).
> 
> I have been searching for a more neutral white light ideally 5000 - 5400 Kelvin however, I found a LED module that is 6000K so it's a (bit blue).


The colour shouldn't affect swirl spotting ability. I tried with a green HID floodlight and could still see the same swirls :lol:


----------

